# Best prices?



## stimmie78 (Dec 8, 2007)

So this will be my first year hunting with a muzzy. Which store can I get my powder and all other essentials and not break the bank? Probably going to use pyrodex rs. I'm wanting to go patch and round ball but possibly also get conicals too. I'll also need a powder measure and all the other goods too. I'll be out in utah county this weekend but I won't have tons of time to go store hopping since my wife has plans with her siblings and will have the car. Cabelas seems higher priced. Sportsmans seems to not be stocked well every time I go there. Any suggestions?


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Sportsmans is about as good of a price as you will find in my experience. They keep as good of stock as anywhere, but to complain about higher prices and then no stock, you aren't always going to be able to have your cake and it eat too in this goofy market. That store in Roosevelt keeps an impressive amount in inventory for a small town place, the Associated foods store on the south end of town. Good luck!


----------



## richardjb (Apr 1, 2008)

Go to the store for powder and primers/caps. Shipping powder is costly. I use online on most other stuff, unless I see good deals while at the store.


----------



## stimmie78 (Dec 8, 2007)

I do not purchase any hunting supplies at Stewarts here in Roosevelt unless I absolutely have to. Their prices are just too high. I can drive to vernal and get one item to offset the gas money going there. I'm just headed out to utah county and wanted to get some things while I was out there.


----------



## ultramagfan2000 (Nov 27, 2009)

Well if you're going to be in Utah county you might want to try gunnies in Orem. They may our may not be in your price range. But they have a good selection.


----------



## derekp1999 (Nov 17, 2011)

You probably need the stuff now so this will not help you but keep this in mind for the future... my local Wal-Mart typically stocks a small amount of muzzleloader gear & they begin to clearance things off after the general elk season wraps up in November. My wife will swing by the sporting goods department when she goes shopping & lets me know when she sees the red clearance tags. It's not a huge discount but I can usually save five or six bucks on a box of Pyrodex pellets. 
They usually have a decent stock of bullets as well (though I've never bought any from there) pretty deeply discounted & would be great if I ever wanted to try out different combinations.


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Stimmie you can make your own powder measure out of most anything that is hollow and if you need you can use your drill and make it hollow.

My hunting powder measure is one I made from a small cow horn 30 years ago and the plug is also the measure made out of a wood dowel plug. I could have used a deer horn tip as well.

Making your own stuff is not only fun, it looks cool hanging off you when you are hunting. Heck, think about it. Lets say you had bought a fancy dancy powder measure and then were out hunting and lost it. What would you do, quit hunting? Heck no! You'd grab up a stick and start to whittle or use your cupped hand.


----------



## stimmie78 (Dec 8, 2007)

Making my own stuff sounds like a good idea, but how do I know the size? I still need something as a reference. Right?


----------



## Huntoholic (Sep 17, 2008)

http://www.curtrich.com/BPConversionSheet.htm

Above is a conversion chart that is based on weight.

All you need is a safe starting point. a portable drill and a piece of old wood broom handle. Start small work up to a good shooting pattern in your gun. Drilling out a little till your shot pattern is what you like. Now you have your reference.

Then go find a shed antler and make a pretty one.

Edit: added pictures


----------

